# New Vaccine for Foot and Mouth Disease Approved



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A new vaccine for FMD has been approved by the USDA and will allow differentiation between vaccinated and diseased animals. I wonder if it has been approved for human foot in mouth disease?









Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...-mouth_vaccine/


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish we could inject some of our elected people,(I hate using the term "officials") with some of this stuff!


----------

